
Show HN: FastReply – Lightweight template system for your emails (Gmail, etc.) - josephernest
https://afewthingz.com/fastreplyextension
======
josephernest
Also available here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fastreply](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fastreply)

